# Antique Bar Clamps - Restore or Leave Alone?



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Last weekend I went to my first estate sale where the previous homeowner was a woodworker. I ended up scoring a number of very cool items. My main purchase was the woodworking bench which came bundled with a bunch of bar and pipe clamps.

The Bar Clamps turned out to be a couple of antique EC Stearns Bar Clamps and a couple of antique Cincinnati Clamp Company Bar Clamps (Hargrave).

I was thinking of using these clamps and was wondering if I should restore them by removing the rust or just leave them as is. I was concerned that if I remove the rust that it would significantly reduce the value of the clamps.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

If you bought them to be users, then get them in shape to use.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Hargrave is nothing to worry about, rehab and use as you see fit, as they were produced into the 1950s. The Stearns may have collector value to a small few, but if they're useful to you, I say use those too.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

They don't sound like antiques, they just sound old. Clean'em up and use'em.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

clean them up and use them. Even if they are antiques, you won't hurt them. I know we hear it all the time (don't remove the rust you'll hurt the value) but really? What collector wants his collection all rusty and dirty?


----------



## Newbiewoodworker43 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks. Any recommendations for removing the rust? Wire wheel/brush? Citric Acid bath? Electrolysis? EvapoRust?

Also, any recommendations for treating them after I have the rust removed? Wax? Lacquer? WD-40?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

A green scrub pad and wd40, with some wire brushing, may be all you need. Pretty unwieldy to dip a clamp.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I bought a bunch of long bar clamps that were standing outside an antique shop. They had been there a while.

I got a 5 gallon bucket and stuck the clamp ends in citric acid for a while. Then just wire wheeled the rest. After drying I usually give my metal parts a coat of wd-40, then fluid film.

Any of the processes you mentioned would work however.


----------

